# Bass Fishing Tips for beginners on up.



## willcfish

I am sharing some of the information I have learned over the last 67 years.
Feel free to ask questions as I will check in often.
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL9EF9797872F08F35&feature=view_all


----------



## avantifishski

hello its that summer lock jaw what ya do in the ohio lakes to boat em?


----------



## ezbite

What's your favorite top water lure and how do you fish it?


----------



## jason_0545

maybe a bit about chatterbaits or swimbaits and how when and where you like to fish them


----------



## ndecore14

how can i better tell when im getting bites with things such as cranks, buzz baits, and jigs with a plastic trailer?


----------



## E_Lin

ndecore14 said:


> how can i better tell when im getting bites with things such as cranks, buzz baits, and jigs with a plastic trailer?


Not that I am trying to usurp a thread I didn't start, but for this question I will say that switching from using monofilamint line to flourocarbon or braid may help. I use braid now (10 lb Nanofil) and it is way more sensitive to bites. I "feel" more bites than I did before, and am catching more fish.


----------



## ndecore14

thats the thing now, im using braid as well, anything else?


----------



## willcfish

I agree, I have had much better feel with braid in particular. You don't want to set the hook as hard as you might with mono or braid.


----------



## willcfish

I'm not great with chatter baits but like swim baits in and around cover. Work them slow with a lift pause of the rod. Braid is definitely best for a good hook set.


----------



## dstiner86

Best luck if had with chatter baits have been in deep water.. Casting maybe 20 ft out and letting it drop low then just bobbing the pole tip up high then letting it drop low again ..with the occasional reeling of the slack 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## willcfish

You can figure out how the best set is for the day. If they are agressive you will feel tension on the line and set immediately. If you are getting bites but not hooking up, let off for a split second and set the hook. I have had fish take it from the back coming at me so fast the line slackened up. Set the hook in this case because they
have it.


----------



## Mr. A

I throw chatter baits just like a regular lure for the most part. If they don't hit it at a normal rate our retrieval then I'll speed it up or slow it down. If the water is shallow and I have to slow it down I usually switch to a bass jig. But if the water is deep and bottom won't hang three lure too bad I'll hop it back making sure to feel the vibration as the pole comes up. Then slowly reel in slack ai drop the top down. If i just drop the tip and reel the slack I miss to many bites. 

Mr. A


----------



## JigFlippinFool

Good Thread, some great info here as I have been curious about chatterbaits as well.

My question refers to jig trailers..

*Q:*
Does anyone still fish chunk trailers? I haven't for over a year now, but have bought some new ones and going to give it a whirl again.


----------



## AxE216

What soft plastics would you recommend for lake erie largemouths?


----------



## avantifishski

Check back often?lol

Sent from my MILESTONE3 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Thumper

AxE216 said:


> What soft plastics would you recommend for lake erie largemouths?


Big Joshy swimbait


----------



## Socom

Green or any dark colored tube jigs have caught most of my lake Erie Largemouth, with the exception of throwing senkos around shoreline weedbeds


----------



## willcfish

Definitely the Jitterbug.


----------



## webmark

Thanks a lot for giving the basic Fishing Tips. This thread is really helpful for me.


----------



## Inteldrour

That's nice channel i need to subscribe it


----------



## avantifishski

Not lot of. Tips

Sent from my MILESTONE3 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

